
Deep learning and free software - messe
https://lwn.net/Articles/760142/
======
fghtr
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17607970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17607970)

~~~
messe
Thanks for the link, I should've searched first. Surprised I missed it a few
days ago.

------
raverbashing
Oh look, another Debian discussion that will end up nowhere.

> Things in Debian main [should] be buildable _from source_ using Debian main.
> In the case of a pretrained neural network, the source code is the training
> data.

Technically correct, completely missing the point

Neural Network weights are not source code. Models are, but they are only
useful after training and plugging weights into new models go from impossible
to very hard.

No, nobody is going to ship the training data again so some open source
bureaucracy is happy. Not to mention it goes completely against the objective
of sharing model weights.

If an open source software includes a picture of a landscape should it include
a free ticket and a camera to whoever downloads the software so they can
recreate the picture? No

